# How do you recognize a male pigeon from a female pigeon?



## 8790 (Oct 21, 2019)

Hello, I was wondering if anyone knows how to tell a male pigeon and female pigeon apart?


----------



## AlinPaladin80 (Oct 26, 2019)

The male pigeon have the head in a round shape, the female pigeon have the head flat on top.


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

There is no sure way, except through dna lab test. Most don’t go to that extreme. 

When they pair up if one lays eggs then you know.


----------



## SamTG (Jan 13, 2017)

Just curious,
Does that mean a female will only lay eggs with a male present, or anytime?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

She does not need a male to lay eggs. Her eggs will be unfertilized, just like the chicken eggs from a supermarket.


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*male?/female?*



Marina B said:


> She does not need a male to lay eggs. Her eggs will be unfertilized, just like the chicken eggs from a supermarket.


dear marina b.-your answer beholds the answer,-whom lays the egg-is the female,the male doesnot..rrr-rr.-there was a person on pigeon talk-[years ago]-that said he could tell the difference in the physiology of the pigeon,by simply feeling the tail area,- I never acquired this ability.--once upon a time I had two white female pigeons,one day there was an egg-I did not ask.-they raised the squab by them selves.-ok,after raising pigeons 16 years one experiences alot.-sincerely james waller-


----------

